# New Cumberland Dam big daddys



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Caught tonight around 10pm on live suckers, two big guys on the WV side of the New Cumberland dam:
45lb and a 30lb


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, Pigs! Nice fish! Just curious how the hell did you get those up the wall?!?!?!? Huge drop net????? 

On a side note any walleye taken last night???


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

These are my two friends from work, theyre regulars on the wall. They have huge drop net set up or they have somone below on the rocks and they walk the fish around to them.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice shovelheads. Pictures like this are why they are so addictive. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Wow nice man


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice catch! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW!!! Wish I was there to see those landings!
Congrats!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Catching one nice flat is a feat in itself, catching two at the same time is just flat out awesome!!


----------

